# 1st  Canadian Radar Battery



## Jim Vickers (29 Jan 2002)

I am seeking information about this unit that was formed Sept 22nd 1944 from 
elements seconded from the RCA, CSC, RCEME, and the RAF.  It‘s first 
commander was Capt. J.G. Telfer of  the 2nd Heavy AA .  A Wilf Falconer in his 
"Battery Flashes of WW II" refers to this unit and says that there was an 
unpublished history produced but has no idea about it‘s location. My father and 
uncle, Chris and Bob Vickers both served in this unit and I am interested in 
the unit‘s operations, history, roster etc. This unit was formed to find enemy mortar 
sites for targeting purposes, by tracking incoming rounds, and was disbanded at the 
end of hostilities    
        I am grateful for the information I have already gotten from many on the 
"War Diary" bulletin boards, and hope that someone out there has some 
serendipitous information for me.
                                 Thanks 
As my Dad used to say  " War never solves anything "


----------



## lornephillips (11 Nov 2004)

Jim Vickers said:
			
		

> I am seeking information about this unit that was formed Sept 22nd 1944 from
> elements seconded from the RCA, CSC, RCEME, and the RAF.   It's first
> commander was Capt. J.G. Telfer of   the 2nd Heavy AA .   A Wilf Falconer in his
> "Battery Flashes of WW II" refers to this unit and says that there was an
> ...


----------



## lornephillips (11 Nov 2004)

Jim - I may be the author/editor of the publication you are referring to. You may contact me at lornephillips@sympatico.ca


----------

